# Bubble mantis mating x 4



## argus (Nov 15, 2009)

i got this species from Fisherman_Brazil ~

these are the second generation in my hand

種源來自蘇老師~XD

目前是第二代~期待第三代孵化


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2009)

Very interesting ooth.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 15, 2009)

Lovely pics and very interesting ooth, as Rick said!


----------



## ismart (Nov 15, 2009)

Cool!  What is the scientific name for this species?


----------



## argus (Nov 15, 2009)

_Hoplocorypha sp _

adult female only have tiny wings


----------



## massaman (Nov 15, 2009)

interesting species and ooth and maybe you should send a ooth or a mating pair to Yen Saw to try to get into culture over in the U.S


----------



## revmdn (Nov 15, 2009)

Rick said:


> Very interesting ooth.


+1


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 15, 2009)

Ooh, I like those!

They're pretty!

The ooth just seems oddly perfect to me.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 17, 2009)

Argus... said:


> i got this species from Fisherman_Brazil ~these are the second generation in my hand
> 
> 種源來自蘇老師~XD
> 
> 目前是第二代~期待第三代孵化


i like this pic! Nice one Argus  the pairs are almost parallel to each other  



massaman said:


> interesting species and ooth and maybe you should send a ooth or a mating pair to Yen Saw to try to get into culture over in the U.S


Paul, I am sure other US mantis breeders like Katnapper, ABbuggin, Ismart, Kamakiri (just to name a few) can get them to breed too.


----------

